# Please insert a writable disc in drive E:



## eperreaux (Oct 24, 2003)

I am trying to copy photos to a CD-R disc so I can go to WalMart and make prints.
I however get the following message :"Please insert a writable disc in drive E:" and can not copy photos to disc. I tried several different types of photos, with the same result. 
I did manage to copy photos to a CD-RW disc but the printer at WalMart refuses to use this type of disc.
Any ideas.

Ed


----------



## kimsland (Oct 22, 2007)

What program are you using to create the CD / DVD ?

In Windows just open "My Computer" Open your writable CD Drive (should be blank)
Drag and drop (just copies shortcuts) photos up to :
700Meg for CD (CD Writer required)
4.7 Gig for DVD (DVD R/W required)


----------



## eperreaux (Oct 24, 2003)

I was using Win XP "copy these files to disc "
Since then I tried Nero and succeeded in burning to a CD-R disc. Hope Walmart agrees.
Thanks again.


----------



## eperreaux (Oct 24, 2003)

It worked. Problem solved by Nero. Don't know how to do the drag and drop.


----------



## kimsland (Oct 22, 2007)

OK it suddenly worked, usually means that the computer was or is working to hard to write these files (unless bad CD)

Firstly I'd remove all temp files including all the ones in Start- Run - %temp%
Then Defrag, yes this may help if it's mostly in the red
And also notify on how much ram you have (Right click on "My Computer" will tell you).

Otherwise just mark the thread as closed.


----------



## eperreaux (Oct 24, 2003)

Thread hereby closed and resolved


----------

